# Ginkgo has anabolic effect on ageing muscles



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2015)

Athletes who are no longer in the prime of their youth can do themselves a favour by taking extracts of the leaves of an ancient tree, Ginkgo biloba. At least, if you extend the results of an animal study published in PLoS One to include humans. The extracts have an anabolic effect in older rats:

*Read More...*


----------

